# Advocate Dog Flea Treatment not working



## RatsnCatnKids (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi! Took my dog for a regular check up last week and vet spotted what looked like flea dirt. However, as she's on monthly Advocate and the flea dirt didn't stain wet cottonwool we relaxed. However, I was aghast to find fleas tonight - 2 on the sofa and one on the dog (I stopped looking for more on her as it was freaking my daughter out - will comb dog coat through tomorrow). Is it possible that the Advocate has stopped killing the fleas, please?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Advoate doesn't kill fleas until they bite, so it's possible the fleas you saw hitched a ride into your house but hadn't died yet. Certainly if you find more then it would probably indicate that the treatment isn't working. Have you ever had a flea infestation in your house in the past?

Regarding the possible flea dirt the vet found, it's hard to say. If it didn't stain the cottonwool then maybe it was just regular dirt? Of course if you find more fleas then it probably was flea dirt.

Advocate isn't one of the treatments known to lose effectiveness, but I guess it's possible if your dog has been on it for a very long time. You could look at trying a new product - there's lots out there to choose from.


----------



## Woah (Dec 24, 2018)

As mcKenzie says that it doesn’t stop fleas hopping on. Best to control fleas in the home environment too with a spray. I just do mine once every six months or as and when. Spray on areas mainly where my cats/dog hang out, but sometimes do all the carpets. I use Virbac Indorex spray which seems to work well.


----------



## RatsnCatnKids (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you both! That's really helpful. Have just sprayed the sofa with Rentokil flea spray and used the can up so was going to ask for recommendations so will try the Virbac (if available in UK) Luckily the (very big!) sofa and two rugs are the main areas as the rest is wooden flooring or leather sofas and she's not allowed upstairs.


----------



## RatsnCatnKids (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you all! Just wrote a long "thank you" reply but I was interrupted and when I came to post it, it had disappeared! 
Edit - just seen my original reply did eventually appear! I was in a hospital so not a good signal!


----------

